# Pathology report-Hurthle cells



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

My doctor gave me the good news that I don't have thyroid cancer. He said not to worry about "Hurthle cell features" and to not look it up on the internet because I'll just scare myself. He said I'm fine. I like and trust my doctor but is is really the case that I have nothing to worry about????

Pathology report says "the follicle cells have focally prominent nucleoli and granular eosinophilic cytoplasm consistent with Hurthle cell features. Cytologic features diagnostic of papillary thyroid carcinoma are not seen."

Am I just looking for trouble?? Thanks.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My path report indicated that Hurthle cells were present. The explanation was that it was a Hurthle cell neoplasm. I guess that is like a lesion. It is gone, and I don't worry about it. I think the latter part of your report is really good news, rejoice in that! Don't sweat the other stuff!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My endocrinologist said something today that nearly caused me to fall out of my chair. She said it's good to have forum-style websites where patients can discuss their concerns, share experiences and form support groups. I couldn't believe what I was hearing - some doctors (and veterinarians) act like going online to research something is threatening to them.

Like a lot of things in life, hearing what others have experienced personally seems to help me deal with my own concerns so much more efficiently than what someone who has never experienced the problem might advise.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> My endocrinologist said something today that nearly caused me to fall out of my chair. She said it's good to have forum-style websites where patients can discuss their concerns, share experiences and form support groups. I couldn't believe what I was hearing - some doctors (and veterinarians) act like going online to research something is threatening to them.
> 
> Like a lot of things in life, hearing what others have experienced personally seems to help me deal with my own concerns so much more efficiently than what someone who has never experienced the problem might advise.


:confused0068: wow! lol I too usually get the "you can trust things you read on the internet" crud from dr's too. Heaven forbid their patient be informed and knowledgeable lol.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Vivian said:


> My doctor gave me the good news that I don't have thyroid cancer. He said not to worry about "Hurthle cell features" and to not look it up on the internet because I'll just scare myself. He said I'm fine. I like and trust my doctor but is is really the case that I have nothing to worry about????
> 
> Pathology report says "the follicle cells have focally prominent nucleoli and granular eosinophilic cytoplasm consistent with Hurthle cell features. Cytologic features diagnostic of papillary thyroid carcinoma are not seen."
> 
> Am I just looking for trouble?? Thanks.


I recommend you take this finding to an ENT. Can't say that I personally am comfortable with this on your behalf.

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/279462-overview

http://rcpa.tv/parts/educational/anatomical/Dr_Alpha_Tsui/Thyroid_cytology.pdf

Very concerning in my most humble opinion.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Quite frankly, I don't know. I am under the impression that there are hurthle cells indicative of Hashimoto's and hurthle cells indicative of hurthle cell carcinoma, but I don't know the pathology language that would differentiate the two.

I can provide you the language included in my pathology report. The left lobe, we knew, was cancerous prior to surgery. These are the findings of the isthmus and right lobe:

"Isthmus and right lobe with follicular adenomas with huthle cell change; background of chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis."


----------



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

I just don't know. Andros, thank you for those links. I am a reasonably intelligent person but I am not sure if I am interpreting everything correctly. I read those articles and I don't know what to think. It was an ENT that did the surgery and explained the pathology report to me. I guess I could take it to another ENT and get a second opinion. Is that what you suggest?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Vivian said:


> I just don't know. Andros, thank you for those links. I am a reasonably intelligent person but I am not sure if I am interpreting everything correctly. I read those articles and I don't know what to think. It was an ENT that did the surgery and explained the pathology report to me. I guess I could take it to another ENT and get a second opinion. Is that what you suggest?


Well, my goodness! I don't know what to say. I sure don't want to cause you an inconvenience, that is for sure.

Did your ENT say anything about follow-up check-ups or any such thing?


----------

